# Honda drum brakes



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a long time fan of Honda. Thats all I've owned since as far back as I remember. The drum brakes were always worthless. On my ole 300, I just took the whole assembly off. Well, when I bought these two new 420's 14 months ago, I tried something before even riding them. I opened up the drum housing and applied a thick bead of black marine grade silicone and bolted the housing back together. Then on the outside of the housing where the rubber seal is, I applied a thick bead of die electric grease and tighted the axle nuts back up. I've been to Mudfest several times, made the Marengo swamp ride, several other parks and I'm always riding around here. Yesterday while installing a new skid plate on my swingarm, I decided to pull it apart and see what the brakes looked like. I was pleasantly surprised when it all looked just as clean and dry as the day I bought it. The brakes still work great. So I put it all back together with new silicone and hope it holds up. Just thought I'd pass this tip that helped me out.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pull the drums off, throw them in the garbage and get a disc kit. They stopped using front drum brakes on cars in the 60's (I think), and here is Honda, arguably one of the best vehicle makers in the world, but still using this useless crap setup.

I'm getting tired of you Honda guys keeping bumper companies in business....lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

bumper companys?

They come in second to one-way bearing and timing chain companys!

:bigok:

Disc brake conversion....

...never look back!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Honda atv's are the longest lasting ATV around, I agree about the drum brakes but it is cheaper for them to put on than disc brakes. Money makes the world go round!!!


----------

